
A Wine Mogul Says Fidelity Cheated Him Out of Millions - minimax
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-04-20/the-wine-mogul-vs-fidelity
======
TaylorGood
Fascinating read and terrible light casted on Fidelity.

------
sharkmerry
does bloomberg.com refresh randomly? The page keeps reloading but I see no
other complaints like this when searching around..

